# IBS and Tongue issues



## Kath131 (Dec 31, 2007)

I suffer with IBS although I don't always have the C or D I have constant stomach upsets, nausea and a bad taste in my mouth virtually every day. Recently my tongue has been yellow, completey white and sometimes a red stripe down the middle. I am waiting for an endoscopy to examine a throat problem, I am hoping that if I have some kind of infection that it will show up on the examination, but has anybody had similar stomach upsets that effect their tongue and taste? Is this another effect of IBS? I am ill at the moment with flu of some description, but don't think it's swine flu, I am not eating properly but still have the stomach upsets, any ideas please what it is or what I can take to help it? My GP just gives me the usual IBS medication but it doesn't help that much. On one of the forum members sugggestions I have been taking Intestaid capsules they did help but don't anymore.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Perhaps wait til this flu you have passes & your body has time to recoup before you expect your gut to be calm. What is the "usual IBS medication" your Dr. gave you? Have you asked for a referral to a GI?Have you tried ginger capsules or ginger tea to help with the nausea?Have you used Pepto Bismol at all to help with the indigestion?Have you thought to try any digestive enzymes?


----------



## Waray (Dec 27, 2009)

Could be thrush. IBS can stem from fungul disease in the gut. Fungus is also thrush which appears in the mouth. This is one that plagues me. Have you been on antibiotics at all? Antibiotics weaken the immune system and open the door for fungus.


----------



## Kath131 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello, thanks for your reply, I don't suffer with indigestion but I have taken Buscopan, Mebeverine, Spasmonal, Peppermint capsules, donperidome for nauseau, so I have given up on prescription drugs and still taking Intestaid capsules which have helped a little.I was on antibiotics for a sore throat but that was weeks ago, the white, yellow tongue and bad taste has been with me for a long time but I do not have bad breath, so can only think it is coming from my stomach/bowels. I have been down the Gi road without any success he did not confirm it was IBS but couldn't find anything sinister going on except for slight diverticulitus which he pointed out most people have and it doesn't bother them. So like the majority of people with IBS I just keep on trying different things and hope that some relief is gained.thank you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well what do you mean by "stomach upset" ??? I thought that was indigestion...?? No?? what is "stomach upset" for you???Also if you have an endscopy scheduled.... you may have to wait til that is complete for more answers for your symptoms.


----------



## Kath131 (Dec 31, 2007)

Indigestion means to me where you have pain in swallowing food and it feels like it is stuck in your gullett and it burns which also is known as heartburn. I understand indigestion to mean that the pain is caused through your food not being digested properly and causes pain and burning. That's our intrepration.The symptoms I have for a stomach upset are nauseau, generally feeling unwell, stomatch feels like it is knotted up a nervous stomach, do you know what a nervous stomach is? That feeling is with me sometimes every single day and it does put you off eating properly and does keep me awake. The Doctors still put it down to IBS and I wandered if anybody had similar symptoms and what they take for it if anything.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> The Doctors still put it down to IBS and I wandered if anybody had similar symptoms and what they take for it if anything.


And it very well could be IBS. Those symptoms are quite common for many of us. The antibiotics could have upset your intestinal bacterial balance. You could try using a probiotic. (I know you are taking Intestaid which has some probiotics .. but there are other probiotics out there and another might be a better match for you??)The "nervous stomach" you speak of, again very common for many of us, could be helped by antispasmodics or using alternative treatments like relaxation techniques, imagery, distraction, calming music.. etc. Right now though I would just wait to see what the endoscopy reveals before trying anything drastically new.By the way you didn't mention taking anything at all for the heartburn (indigestion). Try taking somethign for that... Like here we have "Tums" or Zantac.. etc..Wait here is a page with better info on what you can do about what you are calling indigestion (which from your description sounds more like what we call heartburn)http://www.webmd.com/heartburn-gerd/guide/..._treatment_careSo look at the ingredients of what is listed as remedies to find similiar products at your druggist.. or simply ask your druggist.


----------



## Kath131 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you I will take everything you have suggested on board and wait and see.


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

I think there is a connection between IBS and Candida (even if doctors ignore it).


----------

